# Went for it...!



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

So after much deliberation, the Mk2 is gone and the shiny new Mk3 sitting proudly on the drive ... Absolutely delighted with it and thanks to all those who gave advice on my previous posts!

2.0 Petrol S-Line
Tango Red
Sat Nav
Central Armrest
Audi Sound System
Auto Dimming Rear View Mirror
Light / Rain Sensor
Eletronic Climate Control
Heated Seats
LED Interior Lighting Pack
High Beam Assist
Rear Parking System
Leather Pack
Storage Pack
Lane Assist


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

She's stunning!

Nicely done. I know it's mostly camera distortion but that sort of neon look to the red in the last pic is gorgeous. I'd have jumped for that colour on my own if it was available!

Nice to see someone with wheels other than the SLine 5-arm standards too. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Also 'AUP' is comical. Please say you're a Northerner?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, really pleased with it. North of Scotland!! Private plate will be going on soon ... forgive my naivety but missing the joke?!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Very nice!

Being from Yorkshire I think the joke is "A Up" (Aye up!) - maybe you could sell the plate to someone from round here, though they'd probably be too tight to pay for it


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks nice. More orange in your photos than red?

? 64 plate, was it a dealer demo model?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nice *Colour* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome stuff, nice car indeed. Love the tango red and certainly would have been my second choice colour if I hadn't gone Daytona. Anyway hope you have many years of happy, hassle free motoring in I assume Glasgow way seeing as it's an SB  Have a good one.


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Congratulations! Excellent choice.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

"You know when you've been Tango'd"


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Red is so hard to photo...
Looks great and nice spec - but not as big as the cheesey smile..!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great pic and selfie lol. Love the tango red, too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks very nice in the red and with those wheels. You include sat nav in your list of options so I presume you went for the full Teck pack.
Re AUP and Northern - I think he's referring to the northern saying "Eh up !"

PS. Are you hanging on to the MK1 ref in your Profile for sentimental reasons?


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Some old bloke appears to be breaking into your house, on the first pic, now your back is turned. Make sure the telly is still there.


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Aah get the A Up joke now.... We definitely don't say that in Aberdeen! 
Haha that's my Grandad - telly still there... not so sure about all the chocolate biscuits though!
I've got Sat Nav, but not sure I've got the full Tech pack? Does that include the Audi Connect as not sure I've got that?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nikster88 said:


> Thanks guys! Aah get the A Up joke now.... We definitely don't say that in Aberdeen!
> Haha that's my Grandad - telly still there... not so sure about all the chocolate biscuits though!
> I've got Sat Nav, but not sure I've got the full Tech pack? Does that include the Audi Connect as not sure I've got that?


Hiya, I don't think there is much of anything being said in Aberdeen at the moment. Its bucketing down apparently! I didn't know you can pick and choose the satnav on its own outside the tech pack at the moment. I could be wrong certainly but if you have sat nav then most likely you will have the tech pack and Audi connect. Have a look in the glovebox for a sim card slot and you will see for sure.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

As far as I know, if you've got sat nav you must have the tech pack. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

You have one fab looking car, by the way!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, the sat nav isn't being sold alone yet. OP has the tech pack. For all it's worth...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Not seen that colour on the road yet, certainly equal pegging challenger to Samoa.

Out of interest, has that grin disappeared yet?


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't seem to have a slot for a SIM card, just a CD and 2 SD slots?

Haha not yet


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Yeah, the sat nav isn't being sold alone yet. OP has the tech pack. For all it's worth...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dealer can actually reto fit without all the associated connect [email protected]


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got a 'Sat Nav CD' in the CD player :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to say i don't get the negative comments re satnav, if you don't want it, don't buy it - pretty simply really.
I'm guessing most don't understand what you get or how it works. if you don't want google earth, no issues, if you don't want to be able to remotely send data to the car, no issue, if you don't want automatic traffic routing fine and the fact its the only option other than DSG that "adds" value to your car.

Audi connect is generally raved about as a must on other forums and is charged "in addition" to the nav high..
Well worth 2k IMO.

Many of the other options are debatable in terms of there price. HBA, traffic - all just software coding.
B&O, comfort pack, the brown seats, the lack of leather in the extended leather pack, the lack of quattro on fwd cars!!!! the red brake callipers; are you kidding me? and the list could go on... parking sensors - seriously? keyless? like the laser lights... or even the ridiculous 20"s alloys :roll:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the satnav as a standalone is great. The problem is, many, including me, feel that in addition to the SN, you're also buying a load of semi useless (at least in a car) paraphernalia which is used as a justification for the £1800 ticket price. I'd happily pay £500 for the sw upgrade but wouldn't really want the SView gubbins ect.

As you say, you pays your money & takes your choice.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's my point above, Audi connect which i assume you are meaning is a £400 option on most other models and its in the SN pack at a price thats the same as the rest of the Audi range for just SN... while i don't really use the online features that much, you can view all the petrol stations and see the current prices, you can see lots of dynamic data if you wanted to use those features... most may not, i dont know..

The twitter/facebook crap is just that crap and pointless....
What Audi should do is remove that and add text reading from your phone - works fine via the in car SIM,


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

SpudZ said:


> I think the satnav as a standalone is great. The problem is, many, including me, feel that in addition to the SN, you're also buying a load of semi useless (at least in a car) paraphernalia which is used as a justification for the £1800 ticket price. I'd happily pay £500 for the sw upgrade but wouldn't really want the SView gubbins ect.
> 
> As you say, you pays your money & takes your choice.


Audi have a nerve trying to charge the best part of £2k to get navigation. I think they are cashing in on people's desire to use the VC for stuff other than basic dashboard dials.

FWIW, I specced the 'Discover' Nav on my Golf R order - official price £750 plus another £100 for 'App Connect' - and this gets me a 6.5" touch screen Nav, with DAB/FM radio and SD slots (roughly comparable to Nav Plus aka 'RNS E' on the old Mk2s) *plus* the ability to hook up with the automotive interfaces on Apple or Google devices. That means Google Maps with my Android phone and a ton of streaming radio services etc.

Given that the TT already has the required display in the VC it's simply not defensible that you are expected to pay the likes of £2k to get similar functionality on it. Audi have lost the plot with pricing - it's one thing to charge a premium for the four rings and TT badging, it's really getting the elbow in when options cost so much more than on other models in the group (and so few options are standard to begin with).


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Its an irrelevant argument.
Audi set their prices, its there for all to see and accept or decline.
If the total for your preferred specification is more than you want to pay then buy something else.
No one is forcing you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the RNS was 2k too.... and the new system isn't comparable in anyway to RNSe.
VW low is cheaper, but go for the better VW system whats the price then? 1800 - pretty comparable it would seem for the same-ish features :roll:

Would that be undefinable in the same way VW charge 2k for leather seats in the R? or that when you spec up the golf with most of the stuff on the Audi you get a price of 43k, 43k for a friggin golf wtf! So sometimes its best not to throw stones..

Keyless Entry£365Remove
Discover Pro nav/radio system (DNS PRO)£0Change
Side airbag system, rear (5-door only)£275Remove
Dynamic Chassis Control (DCC)£830Remove
Tinted glass 90%£95Remove
Winter pack£355Remove
Car-Net App-Connect£100Remove
Voice activation for audio£185Remove
Advanced telephone connection£320Remove
Dynaudio soundpack£0Remove
Tech pack£1,840Remove
High Beam Assist£0Remove
Lane Assist inc Dynamic Light Assist£955

I agree, the options prices are over the top for somethings... 90 tints and the rear camera is much more like what you would expect.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

deeve said:


> Its an irrelevant argument.
> Audi set their prices, its there for all to see and accept or decline.
> If the total for your preferred specification is more than you want to pay then buy something else.
> No one is forcing you.


No-one said they were (unless you count the bundling of the Nav) ... are people not even allowed to _discuss_ things?

As for me, as a TT mk2 owner, Audi's stupid pricing and miserly spec on the mk3 has ensured that I *am* buying 'something else' for my next car despite presumably being a prime marketing target for the mk3. I suspect that the rather sizeable discounts being revealed through brokers indicate that many other people are thinking likewise.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does that apply to the 4k (more like 5k if you drop to a GTI with performance pack) you can also get off the "something else" you are buying from the same so called brokers? :roll:

Just saying,....


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> But the RNS was 2k too.... and the new system isn't comparable in anyway to RNSe.
> VW low is cheaper, but go for the better VW system whats the price then? 1800 - pretty comparable it would seem for the same-ish features :roll:
> 
> Would that be undefinable in the same way VW charge 2k for leather seats in the R? or that when you spec up the golf with most of the stuff on the Audi you get a price of 43k, 43k for a friggin golf wtf! So sometimes its best not to throw stones..
> ...


The only thing that's a stupidly expensive option on the Golf are the leather seats - which I suspect has something to do with protecting the S3's appeal. The two options aren't even all that nice, hence I didn't bother. I'll likely get a custom job done.

I don't know where you get "when you spec up the golf with most of the stuff on the Audi" from - about the only area where Audi standard options are better is the interior. As regards all the other toys, the Golf R has stuff that costs a couple of grand as extras on a TT as well as things which aren't even available as an option - most notably adaptive cruise/auto emergency braking.

The base Nav on the VW is very comparable to the old RNS-E (which was a £1500 option when I bought my mk2) except that it has a larger screen (6.5") and is touch capable - and the £100 'App Connect' extra works in conjunction with a smartphone to bring it up to the capabilities of Audi's pricey internet connected pack that you have to buy to get the Nav anyway.

You can get the higher end nav package (8" screen, flashier graphics) in a bundle for about £1700 *with dynaudio sound system upgrade* and app-connect as standard which still makes it a much better deal still than the Audi alternative.

As for 'It's just a Golf', what with all the hype about the MQB platform it hasn't escaped many people's notice that the TT is just another variant on that platfrom, with a coupe shape and lovely cabin.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The specs are all over... pretty much on purpose no doubt.
Side air bags, lane assist, winter pack, voice, telephone, Drive select (DCC)

Discovery pro is 1.8k, touch screen - i have always said for the last 10years that i don't like or want one, you try using it on the motorway as you bounce around..


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Does that apply to the 4k (more like 5k if you drop to a GTI with performance pack) you can also get off the "something else" you are buying from the same so called brokers? :roll:
> 
> Just saying,....


Not exactly sure what you are referring to here but the discount I got on the Golf R was just under 10% - roughly the same as what you can obtain on the TTS by shopping the internet. I didn't buy from a broker - used carwow and got local dealer to match.

I'd have considered dropping to a GTi but as I currently own a ~200bhp FWD car I fancied moving to something more powerful and with AWD. As I was able to get a 300bhp R with '4motion' for less than a TT Sport with quattro would have cost me (and with a much better spec save the cabin trim), it was a no-brainer.

Otherwise, the GTi compares very well to a base 2.0 Sport with FWD in the same way that the R compares well to either the TT Quattro or TTS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What i getting at was the snide comment around discounts for the TT "meaning something". Ive posted the sales number for the MK3 and it was out performing the MK2. Yes, you can get discounts on the TT - but you ALWAYS have been able to, i got around 10% on the RS before release, so 8% on the MK3 is frankly not to be unexpected in my book.

What I'm saying is a car is a car, it doesn't matter what it is, the brokers will be offering around the same number regardless. But the maths say 10% at a broker for the TT is around 4k, but i can get 5k on the golf GTI perf pack, which is over 10% and the same with the R, its over 10%. i wasn't pointing at individual deals, just brokers. if you got 10% cool,


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> The specs are all over... pretty much on purpose no doubt.
> Side air bags, lane assist, winter pack, voice, telephone, Drive select (DCC)
> 
> Discovery pro is 1.8k, touch screen - i have always said for the last 10years that i don't like or want one, you try using it on the motorway as you bounce around..


If you _really_ want the big screen, you can get the 'Pro' Nav with the 8" touch screen (which has the app-connect as standard) in a tech pack for £1840 along with the Dynaudio amp and speaker system. Personally, as I was mostly happy with the screen size on my RNS-E (I think it's 5.5") I went with the basic option at £750 which now has 6.5" (touch) plus the smartphone connect option (+£100).

As regards extra, a lot of the standard stuff on the TTS has no value to me - they'd have been better offering basic stuff like cruise control. Here's what compes on the Golf R as standard. Some of it I don't care about but most is exactly the sort of stuff I _expect_ to be standard on a decent car.










In the end, the only stuff I specced was DSG, base Nav w/ app-connect, dynaudio and pearl black paint.

Total cost - £31k. For a 300bhp AWD car based on the same platform as TT/TTS. The only area lacking is cockpit trim, something which can be addressed aftermarket.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Platform is a huge word. 
The TDi "shares" the same platform as the RS - but no one is fool enough to believe they are the same... its a building block thats augmented to the individual needs to avoid extended development costs across the various brands.

pay your money.... take your pick...


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Platform is a huge word.
> The TDi "shares" the same platform as the RS - but no one is fool enough to believe they are the same... its a building block thats augmented to the individual needs to avoid extended development costs across the various brands.
> 
> pay your money.... take your pick...


Same 2.0 turbo engine, same dual clutch gearbox, same Haldex AWD system.

The modifications on the mk3 implementation vs the version of the MQB platform implemented on the Golf would appear to be less extensive that those on the mk2 vs Golfs of the same vintage as the mk2 was about 100kg lighter than an equivalent Golf whereas the mk3 is only 50kg lighter than equivalent.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TortToise said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The specs are all over... pretty much on purpose no doubt.
> ...


I think you'll be more than happy with the Golf R.It's a sensational motor for the cost (especially with discounts available) and in some respects I prefer the layout design and cabin ambience to that of the TT.

The carbon leather seats @ £2600 are pricey but I like them,same for the 8" nav and the whole thing ties together nicely.

I'm waiting to see what the R400 is going to be like before I make my final decision and I bet there will be alot more hype around that than the TTRS and the same old arguments will crop up again about vfm and such like,never going to change as there's always been opposite opinions but hey that's what makes the world go round


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> That's my point above, Audi connect which i assume you are meaning is a £400 option on most other models and its in the SN pack at a price thats the same as the rest of the Audi range for just SN... while i don't really use the online features that much, you can view all the petrol stations and see the current prices, you can see lots of dynamic data if you wanted to use those features... most may not, i dont know..
> 
> The twitter/facebook crap is just that crap and pointless....
> What Audi should do is remove that and add text reading from your phone - works fine via the in car SIM,


Mmm you must have an iPhone or something as I was indeed listening to a text message on the way home from my BT'd nexus5.

Saying that you've got to tell it to read rather than it being done automatically


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Nikster88 said:


> So after much deliberation, the Mk2 is gone and the shiny new Mk3 sitting proudly on the drive ... Absolutely delighted with it and thanks to all those who gave advice on my previous posts!
> 
> 2.0 Petrol S-Line
> Tango Red
> ...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Or you could have tried your luck in this puppy


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations Nikster! It look fantastic.

Have never driven any Audis before and my TT arrives September 1st and can't wait as ordered 1st February 2015 lol... Same colour and similar spec as yours. Will post photos once it arrives. 8)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Nikster88 said:


> So after much deliberation, the Mk2 is gone and the shiny new Mk3 sitting proudly on the drive ... Absolutely delighted with it and thanks to all those who gave advice on my previous posts!
> 
> 2.0 Petrol S-Line
> Tango Red
> ...


Very nice indeed. Tango Red is a bit of a dark horse and a great looking colour. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikster88 said:


> I've got a 'Sat Nav CD' in the CD player :?


You're joking right! :lol:

The Mk. 3 can't still be using the same old tech. as in the Mk. 2 i.e. a CD based sat nav when you've got a virtual display?

My Yeti has the best sat nav I've ever had, SD card based and touch screen. Better than the SD system in my previous A6 and far better than the one in my Mk. 2. Other spec. as standard is better than the A6 and TT as well. The sat nav has better graphics, touch screen is much better for entering destinations and the voice is much better than that in the Mk. 2!

Having said all that, I didn't buy the TT for the sat nav! :lol:


----------

